# Cuenta vueltas con CD4026B



## FF_rts (Jul 27, 2008)

revisarme el circuito, y si no es mucho pedir el diagrama del integrado como tengo que conectarlo.

gracias


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola creo que le falta una resistencia en la entrada de reloj ,para gatantizar el 0 logico.
Un saludo.


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 27, 2008)

no se que quieres decir


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2008)

Deberías agregarle al circuito un antirebote al reloj, sino el contador se pone loco.

Saludos


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 27, 2008)

sigo sin entender, yo hago los pulsos con el pulsador


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cuando hablan de circuito antirebote, se estan refiriendo a usar un dispositivo (inversor o un buffer) con smitt trigger y un par de compotentes pasivos.:!












Uno con trt
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota64.htm

PD1: Yo actualmente necesito un contador de 2 digitos como el mostrado por el amigo.. La parte del clock vendria formado por un fototransistor y un diodo IR..! Todo esto es para contar las repeticiones de una maquina de ejercicios.. el problema que tengo es que en donde voy a colocar el sensor.. el objeto pasa 2 veces ( ejemplo =subida y bajada) y solo necesito contar cualqiera de los 2.. es decir, si en el clock tengo 2 pulsos, necesito uno solo! Como hago para dejar que pase un solo pulso?


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 28, 2008)

¿donde va el CE?
donde va el 10?
a ver si lo tengo bien asi?


----------



## Dano (Jul 28, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando hablan de circuito antirebote, se estan refiriendo a usar un dispositivo (inversor o un buffer) con smitt trigger y un par de compotentes pasivos.:!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y si divides el tren de pulsos a la mitad? con un flip flop puedes hacerlo muy simple


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ayer en la noche me puse a pensar y pues me habia surgido el FLIP FLOP.. Estuve buscando información en internet pero la basica..! Bueno hablando de FF.. una pregunta de novato en electronica digital  ops: .. Puedo usar un 40174 que tengo para realizar el divisor?


----------



## Dano (Jul 28, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Ayer en la noche me puse a pensar y pues me habia surgido el FLIP FLOP.. Estuve buscando información en internet pero la basica..! Bueno hablando de FF.. una pregunta de novato en electronica digital  ops: .. Puedo usar un 40174 que tengo para realizar el divisor?



El 40174 es un flip flop D creo, no me acuerdo bien, y el datasheet esta dificil de conseguir.

Aqui te paso el circuito divisor para una flip flop D, usando el 4013

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dificil de conseguir?     ! Si pones en la pagina de alldatashet "40174" te aparecen como 30 resultados..! Errar es de humanos.. no te preocupes.:!   

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8170/NSC/CD40174BC.html

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/26851/TI/CD40174B.html
Veo el data pero no entiendo como hacer el divisor..!

PD: Yo se que el 4013 es la opcion a seguir.. pero lamentablemente no lo tengo a la mano y me costaria un ojo y parte del otro comprarlo a el solo (Tengo que hacer pedidos en otras ciudades del pais porque en la mia no se encuentran estos IC's)! Lo que poseo ahorita es el 40174..!


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 29, 2008)

alguien me puede decir, que patillas son la CE y la DE del esquema?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cual de tantos esquemaS?


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 29, 2008)

este, que lo voy a hacer fisicamente:
corregir y completarmelo:


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

CE: Clock Eneable
DE: Display Eneable..

Sacas tus conclusiones con el data.!


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 29, 2008)

por fin me funciona
gracias


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 29, 2008)

ahora para poner otro display de decenas, tengo que meterle al clock ¿cual?


----------



## Dano (Jul 29, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Dificil de conseguir?     ! Si pones en la pagina de alldatashet "40174" te aparecen como 30 resultados..! Errar es de humanos.. no te preocupes.:!
> 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8170/NSC/CD40174BC.html
> 
> ...



Ups, si tienes razòn, puede que haya digitado mal los numeros


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dano entonces puedo usar el 40174?


----------



## Neybero (Feb 24, 2011)

El RAR puedo abrirlo pero no tengo el formato para abrir el diagrama. Hay alguna otra forma  de tener dicho diagrama?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2011)

Neybero dijo:


> El RAR puedo abrirlo pero no tengo el formato para abrir el diagrama. Hay alguna otra forma  de tener dicho diagrama?



Se abre con LiveWire.


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 25, 2011)

solo con livewire ?, no puedes dejarlo en otro formato, gracias


----------

